# Was ist RIPE???



## M0tze00 (24. März 2005)

Hallo,

Neuerdings werde ich von dieser Seite immer  "angegriffen",dass MCAFEE zeigt es mir jedenfalls an.

Was ist RIPE??
http://www.ripe.net/db/index.html

Und wer ist das?

jan.smitterberg@bkdat.net


----------



## Stryke89 (24. März 2005)

das hab ich bei wikipedia gefunden:

RIPE (Réseaux IP Européens) ist ein 1989 gegründetes multinationales Forum, das sich gemäß Satzung mit koordinativen und administrativen Aufgaben im Bereich IP-Netze in Europa und angrenzenden Regionen (Naher Osten, Nordafrika) befasst1. Es existieren Arbeitsgruppen zu DNS, Routing, Security und weiteren Themen. Hauptaufgabe aber ist die Vergabe von IP-Adressen und Autonomous System Numbers (siehe: BGP) Diese Aufgaben werden, mit Ausnahme der Vergabe von IP-Adressen und AS-Nummern, von ehrenamtlichen Mitgliedern ausgeführt.

Die administrative Vergabe von IP-Adressen und AS-Nummern wird seit 1992 von einer Unterorganisation mit einem festangestellten Mitarbeiterstab erledigt, dem RIPE NCC (RIPE Network Coordination Center).

RIPE NCC ist nur eine von fünf RIRs (Regional Internet Registries). Die vier anderen sind:

ARIN (American Registry For Internet Numbers) 
APNIC (Asia Pacific Network Information Centre) 
LACNIC (Latin American and Caribbean Internet Addresses Registry) 
AFRINIC (im Aufbau) 
Jede dieser RIRs erhält von IANA größere IP-Adressbereiche zugeteilt. Der RIPE zur Verfügung gestellte IPv4-Bereich umfasst zur Zeit zehn /8-Netze (Class-A-Netze). Aus diesen Bereiche werden Blöcke entnommen und Local Internet Registries LIRs zugewiesen (meist Internet Service Provider), die ihrerseits den eigentlichen Kunden bedienen. RIPE listet auf seiner Website alle vorhanden LIRs nach Ländern geordnet auf. Eine Privatperson, eine Firma oder eine sonstige Organisation, die IP-Adressen benötigt, muss sich an eine LIR wenden oder selbst RIPE-Mitglied werden.

Neben der Zuweisung von Adressblöcken ist RIPE auch für die Datenbank verantwortlich, die alle von RIPE NCC vergebenen IP-Adressbereiche enthält. Über den über die RIPE-Website zugänglichen WhoIs-Dienst kann jedermann ermitteln, wem ein bestimmter Adressbereich zugeordnet ist. Zu jedem Adressbereich werden Informationen wie Besitzer, Ansprechpartner sowie deren Postanschriften, E-Mail-Adressen und Telefonnummern geliefert.


----------

